
Heaptrack Linux memory profiler v1.1.0 released - jesperht
https://www.kdab.com/heaptrack-v1-1-0-release/
======
monkpit
Is there an official docker image?

~~~
milianw
No, but you can use the docker script I use to generate the AppImage as a
basis:

[https://github.com/KDE/heaptrack/blob/master/tools/Dockerfil...](https://github.com/KDE/heaptrack/blob/master/tools/Dockerfile)

